
The opioid epidemic: How Congress and drug company lobbyists neutralized the DEA - vsundar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/investigations/dea-drug-industry-congress/
======
windhover
This article describes a most shocking case of insider pharmaceutical lobbying
directly resulting in more sales of opioid, which directly result in deaths.

------
vsundar
FYI, I edited the title slightly to fit the size limit: 'worked to neutralize'
became 'neutralized'

